# I made single use sugar scrub bars. TY Soap Goddess!!!



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks to Soap Goddess! I made single use sugar scrub bars! OMG, they were so much fun to make. I had tons of clear glycerin sitting around, I scented them with Red Sedona.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, that's just plain fun! 

I bought white glycerin soap today at Michaels. I am going to use some strawberry FO that I have but I didn't know what to do about the coloring. I don't have anything for red so just bought some cheapie there at Michaels. I figure it's for M & P anyway so they should work right?

Although, I do have pink clay, would that be totally strange?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Holly with melt and pour, the michaels colors work great. Have fun, I made these in my non stick baking pans that I used  for m/p. I am going to sell these in my store tomorrow. I cant wait to see my customers reactions. By the way, I dont know about clay in m/p, never tried it.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks! I am waiting until this weekend to work on them and I hope to get a silicone baking pan by then. I wanted one anyway for my other soap so there's a double good excuse to get one!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 16, 2009)

I LOVE scrub bars!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Your scrub bars look fantastic .  Nice work.

Kitn


----------



## Deb (Sep 17, 2009)

I can see I'm going to have to find an affordable source of clear or white glycerine shortly! 

they look yummy! ;-)


----------



## Rosey (Sep 17, 2009)

They look fantastic!


----------



## nup (Sep 17, 2009)

They're so cute, look like turkish delights! Love them


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I labeled them and they are on my store shelf as we speak


----------



## Sibi (Sep 17, 2009)

I think these scrubs are fantastic!!  So pretty and festive!   I'm gonna try my hand at them for Christmas gifts.  One question though....in the original recipe it says that they should be used within 3 months.  So if you add a preservative then they might last longer?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the looks of those....like candy!! 
I can't tell from the pictures- how big is each piece? I've never used a sugar scrub myself but now I want to try them


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 17, 2009)

those look great!

Can these be made with salt?  I've done the sugar ones, but I'm wondering if salt would make them too hard to dissolve nicely...


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2009)

Those are great and I love the way you packaged them!!  I've never used one before either but I bet they feel wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont see why you cant make them with salt. They are about 1x2, they are supposed to be single use. I tried one and there is plenty for a couple more showers with the same one. These are fun to make.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 19, 2009)

So I made these today and they are so pretty but I must say that I don't get the concept. Maybe I tried one too soon but they didn't do squat for me.


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 19, 2009)

Really? Everyone at our house loved them. And my son in law took a jar to work and all his co-workers that took them home had rave reviews about them. 
They certainly are not for a deep/heavy kind of exfoliating that you would get with most jar scrubs. But they are nice for a quick, light, on-the-go scrub. I like that they are a light weight, leak-free portable option that you can take to the gym or on vacation, etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

I have sold quite a few jars in just a couple days and one of my customers came back in for more. She loved them and wanted to buy some for her Mother to try. Hmmmmmmmm.......I tried one and thought oh it is nice......but nothing spectacular. The concept is great and they are so pretty and convenient like soap goddess said.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 19, 2009)

It was really hard for me and I tried to get it to soften up some so it wouldn't feel like I was rubbing a sugar cube (although that is what I was techincally doing   )on me.  So I kind of squished it up and still nothing. 

I'll try it again. They are too pretty to not like them!

I'll try to get pictures up tomorrow when I can take some daylight photos.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

I just want to let everyone know that the sugar cubes are a huge seller for me. They are flying out of my store. Wooooohoooooo.


----------



## Sibi (Sep 28, 2009)

I made some of these yesterday and they are fabulous!!  I put a fragrance called Cake Bake in mine and my son asked me to take them away from him because they smelled soooo good he wanted to eat them! lol

I think they're fabulous and I'll definitely be making more and enjoying them in my shower!  Here's a pic:


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 28, 2009)

Do these have to be made with M&P soap?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Sibi, omg they are so pretty. Ashley, I dont know if you can make them with cp or hp, gooood question. I hope someone answers this one.


----------



## Sparklebrook (Sep 29, 2009)

Those are so cool!


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm so thrilled that many of you are trying these. And your results are fabulous! Beautiful & festive looking! 
I just think that these are such a fun, easy project to make and great sellers. A great filler product for your table when you have a show too. 

Glad everyone is enjoying them


----------



## Sibi (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks soap goddess for sharing with us!!  you've stared a craze..


----------



## twilightluver (Sep 30, 2009)

Can I please have this recipe??? these are adorable!!! I have a swap coming up on another group and this would be awesome in that swap!!!! THANK U..GREAT work !!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 30, 2009)

Sibi,

OOoooo. Your picture is making me drool. Reminds me of jelly candy. Yum!  

Jude


----------



## Sparklebrook (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's the link to the recipe:

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2009/07/ ... orial.html


----------



## holly99 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, I've changed my position on these! My arms were really dry and I used one on my arms before I got out of the shower and oh my goodness, my arms are so nice and moisturized now. I'm a believer now!    The key is to really smoosh them good. They do kind of make a mess though....


----------

